# وقوف .. قيام



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
هل تستعمل "وقف" ومشتقاتها - في الفصحى - بمعنى قام؟  
أم أن هذا الاستعمال موجود في اللهجات فقط؟
لأن الذي أفهمه أن الأصل في معنى الوقوف هو التوقف عن الحركة.


----------



## Sun-Shine

أجل وقف ومشتقاتها تستخدم بمعنى قام


----------



## Mahaodeh

الحقيقة هي أن لسان العرب يعرّف الوقوف على أنه ضد الجلوس وأظنه مخطئا في ذلك لأن الوقوف وإن كان يستخدم بمعنى قام إلا أن الأصل أنه ضد المسير وليس ضد الجلوس. إن استطعنا أن نستنتج شيئا من ذلك فهو أن استخدام الوقوف بمعنى القيام كان قد ترسخ في وقت ابن منظور أي في القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي

السؤال هو، هل كان بهذا المعنى في الشعر الجاهلي أو القرآن؟ أو حتى في القرنين الأول والثاني للهجرة؟


----------

